# AGS VACUUM MEAT TUMBLER $49.99 Incl. Shipping!!!



## tjohnson (May 3, 2015)

*AGS VACUUM MEAT TUMBLER* *- $49.99 Incl. Shipping*!!!*

*LIMITED TIME OFFER!!!*

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AGS-CT20&CartID=1













Tumbler1.jpeg



__ tjohnson
__ May 3, 2015






*Description
* Counter Top Tumbler for marinating and tenderizing meat
* Professional style tumbler for home use
* Marinates and tenderizes meat and fish in minutes instead of hours
* 5# capacity, but easily holds 5# of meat
* Tosses and washes salads & produce
* Digital Timer
* Vacuum Hand Pump included

Bonus: Produce Wash and Meat Breading Basket Included

This Item qualifies for Free Shipping(Contiguous U.S. Only)
- * When you order Counter Top Tumbler, "Free Shipping" will show up in
   your shopping cart
- Delivery via UPS or FedEx Ground - We cannot ship to PO BOX

Note: These Counter Top Tumblers are brand new, but manufactured in 2003.  Every tumbler has been tested before it leaves our warehouse
We warranty them against defects for 90 days from date of purchase*
 

*https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AGS-CT20&CartID=1*


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 3, 2015)

Just wanted to chime in here.

Folks these tumblers work great.

Thanks Todd


----------



## tjohnson (May 3, 2015)

nepas said:


> Just wanted to chime in here.
> 
> Folks these tumblers work great.
> 
> Thanks Todd


*THANKS RICK!*

*It's pretty simple......*

*I need to make room for more smokers, and these tumblers are taking up valuable space in my warehouse*

*They Gotta Go!*


----------



## mangledremainz (Jun 6, 2015)

Just ordered mine today for our wedding anniversary present. Can't wait to try it out. Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

Used mine to marinate a London broil the other day. Normally an all day process took 15 minutes! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2015


----------



## badbuck (Jun 26, 2015)

I haven't tried this yet, I got it from a friend, so put some vodka or tequila in the machine with cut limes or what ever you want to infuse into the liquor and then let it go for about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## smokebaum (Oct 6, 2015)

are these still available at this price?


----------

